# Stuck - Installing Age of Empires 2



## drian66 (Jun 21, 2011)

When i go to install my Installation gets stuck at "arialni.ttf" at 51%


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Stuck :/*

So please tell us what it is you're trying to install!
Is it Windows or an application you're trying to install???


----------



## drian66 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Stuck :/*

its the game im trying to install age of empires 2


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Stuck :/*

We're getting closer. Short statements with little information make it very hard to decipher what your problem is. Now is this a download or is it from a CD? If a CD, have you tried cleaning the CD? Is this a game you previously had installed and are reinstalling it? Or installing a new version? Have you uninstalled any previous versions? do you get an error message? If a CD, have you tried it in another computer? 
The more information you give us the better we can try and figure out your problem to solve it.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Stuck :/*

Check your disk and see if its scratched or try a smaller install instead of the full install option. A good disk will install the game on vista and win7, I have it working on my win 7 64 laptop with no problems. If the disk is scratched then you will have to buy a new disk and if I'm right the AOK gold is about 20 bucks or less.


----------



## drian66 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Stuck :/*

i have had it installed before then reloaded vista and then i gets stuck during both the full and the standerd installation on the same file


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Stuck :/*



spunk.funk said:


> We're getting closer. Short statements with little information make it very hard to decipher what your problem is.
> The more information you give us the better we can try and figure out your problem to solve it.


Please walk us through exactly what your doing, step by step, are you installing from CD, do you have a previous install etc etc.
Did your format your drive before installing Vista, or did you just do a reinstall? if the later, residual files from a previous install may be corrupt and keep you from reinstalling.


----------



## drian66 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im installing AOE2 off of the CD, i do full or standered and during the download it gets stuck on the same file every tune


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Stuck :/*



Dblanchard1278 said:


> Check your disk and see if its scratched A good disk will install the game on vista and win7 If the disk is scratched then you will have to buy a new disk and if I'm right the AOK gold is about 20 bucks or less.


Try installing on another computer. If that fails you know it's the disc. Also You can try making an ISO image of your disc and burning it to a new CD. See if that works.


----------



## drian66 (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks


----------

